# Wie findet ihr das Bulls devilzone 4



## jackpott (2. September 2009)

Hallo 
Ich bin neu hir und habe gleich eine frage und zwar wie findet ihr das Bulls Devilzone 4? ich habe es und ich weiß echt nicht was so viele an Bulls auszusetzen haben. würde mich über antwort freuen. 
Gruß Jackpott


----------



## marciquarki (2. September 2009)

hallo ^^

Also ich fahre selber das Bulls Devilzone 1 seit anfang des jahres zum einsteigen ist dies ziehmlich gut ^^ hab bis jetzt kaum probleme gehabt  

und das Devilzone 4 ist richtig geil ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackpott (2. September 2009)

Ja finde ich auch und ich kann es dir auch nur empfehlen wenn du dir ein neues bike kaufen möchtest! Ich habe es seit ca. einem Monat und bin halt auch schon im Dirtpark gesprungen und es ist einfach nur geil, die Bremsen sind der ober Hammer (Avid Elixir r)!!!!!
Ich stell demnächst villeicht auch Bilder rein.


----------



## marciquarki (2. September 2009)

jaa ich weiß ^^ das einzigste problem ist beim Devilzone 1 ist eine 1" Gabel drinne unn da ist es schwer eine vernüftige zu finden  weil die gabel ist mein größtes problem ^^ wenn ich springe dann knallt sie imma sofort zurück  unn nuja wenn ich samstag alle neuen teile drann habe dann mach ich auch mal ein paar bildchen rein )


----------



## marciquarki (13. September 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bulls Devilzone 1 












PS: sagt mal eure Meinung was ihr von dem Bike haltet


----------



## lammy13 (28. April 2011)

Dein Bike ist der Oberhammer. Ich würde mir das auch kaufen, gucke aber immer noch ob es das auch noch unter 599 Euro gibt. Wenn es einer weis. Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. 
Wie hast du das mit der Gabel gemacht. Sieht echt mal obergeil aus.


----------



## oneofall (28. April 2011)

Ist zwar eine andere Klasse aber ich fahre ein Bulls Copperhead 3 und bin mit den Bike super zufrieden. Verstehe es auch nicht warum sofiele schlecht über Bulls reden. 

@marciquarki dein Bike schaut echt Klasse aus


----------

